# November 2007 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . woops

cigar_040.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron.........
jpa0741.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
DBall&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
j6ppc........


----------



## jovenhut

congrats
on your win


----------



## woops

Let me say it for you:

*AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*

*Shenanigans! *
:c

....and I was looking forward to hangin' with you guys (you too CareP) for a while. :sl


----------



## jpa0741

Congrats. Pm me your Ad and I will get you some sticks out soon.:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Congrats!!! Please PM me your addy so that I can send out your smokes!!!

Ted


----------



## CareP

"woops - it happened again!" Congrats Darien! Winner's sticks will go out tomorrow...


----------



## cigar_040

Congrats on the win !! PM me your addy please :tu


----------



## woops

PM's have gone out. Please let me know if you did not receive one. Thank you, everyone.


cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field..................
tedrodgerscpa.... acknowledged
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron...........
jpa0741............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........... acknowledged
DBall…..............
Smoked.............
VegasSmoker.....
woops..............
CareP............... acknowledged
j6ppc............... acknowledged


----------



## scrapiron

Congrats!
The sticks should go out tomorrow!
ENJOY! :tu


----------



## DBall

out tomorrow:

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 2953 5557

Congrats! :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

woops,

gotta number for you...

0306 1070 0003 4172 5195

Goin' out in da mornin'

Ted


----------



## gocowboys

Again? How in the world? Congrats Darien. I should have them out this week.


----------



## woops

reggiebuckeye said:


> *Again? How in the world?*


I have no clue! :hn *Shenanigans! :c*

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field..................
tedrodgerscpa.... *DC 0306 1070 0003 4172 5195*
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron........... acknowledged
jpa0741............
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... acknowledged
DBall&#8230;.............. *DC 0103 8555 7492 2953 5557*
Smoked.............
VegasSmoker.....
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... acknowledged
j6ppc............... acknowledged

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## Smoked

Congrats bro. I'll get them out next week. You lucky bastage.


----------



## field

Congrats Darrien! DC 0103 8555 7491 8872 6638 leaving today!:bl


----------



## woops

Peter - I messed up on the first update by switching the user names, jpa0741 & j6ppc. This update is corrected. Thanks.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *DC 0103 8555 7491 8872 6638* 
tedrodgerscpa.... *DC 0306 1070 0003 4172 5195*
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron........... acknowledged
jpa0741............ acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... acknowledged
DBall&#8230;.............. *DC 0103 8555 7492 2953 5557*
Smoked............. acknowledged
VegasSmoker.....
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... acknowledged
j6ppc...............

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## scrapiron

Headed to USPO.
DC # 0103 8555 7491 8888 5588


----------



## MeNimbus

Congrats Darien. I will send something out soon.


----------



## Smoked

0307 0020 0001 8181 6432


----------



## j6ppc

should be outgoing by this Friday.


----------



## jovenhut

0413 1797 9250 3303 1631


----------



## CareP

Winner's loot headed your way...congrats again, woops!
DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8636


----------



## woops

Updated. Dang, you all are quick!

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *DC 0103 8555 7491 8872 6638* 
tedrodgerscpa.... *DC 0306 1070 0003 4172 5195*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *DC 0103 8555 7491 8888 5588* 
jpa0741............ acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... *DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 1631* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *DC 0103 8555 7492 2953 5557*
Smoked............. *DC 0307 0020 0001 8181 6432* 
VegasSmoker.....
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8636* 
j6ppc............... acknowledged

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *DC 0103 8555 7491 8888 5588* 
jpa0741............ acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... *DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 1631* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *DC 0307 0020 0001 8181 6432* 
VegasSmoker.....
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8636* 
j6ppc............... acknowledged

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats on the win!


----------



## pnoon

Pool #3 all present and accounted for. Thanks everyone. :tu


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... *DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 1631* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... acknowledged
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8636* 
j6ppc............... acknowledged

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ acknowledged
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... *DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 1631* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... acknowledged
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... acknowledged

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## jpa0741

on it's way. 0306 2400 0001 3128 8743:tu


----------



## j6ppc

0103 8555 7493 3279 3431


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... acknowledged
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... acknowledged
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *DC 0103 8555 7493 3279 3431*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## gocowboys

Hey lucky.

0306 2400 0000 8228 0605


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Darien,

The smokes on on the way.

0103 8555 7492 2069 3690


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *DC 0306 2400 0000 8228 0605*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *DC 0103 8555 7492 2069 3690*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *DC 0103 8555 7493 3279 3431*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *DC 0103 8555 7492 2069 3690*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *DC 0103 8555 7493 3279 3431*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## cigar_040

Going out tomorrow..........sorry for delay


----------



## woops

cigar_040 said:


> Going out tomorrow..........sorry for delay


No worries!

Latest Update.

cigar_040.......... acknowledged
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... acknowledged
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *DC 0103 8555 7492 2069 3690*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *RECEIVED - Thank You*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## cigar_040

Out this evening......sorry for delay

DC # 0307 1790 0001 4059 6015


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... *DC 0307 1790 0001 4059 6015*
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *DC 0103 8555 7492 2069 3690*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *RECEIVED - Thank You*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## woops

Update.

cigar_040.......... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *DC 0103 8555 7492 2069 3690*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *RECEIVED - Thank You*

Thank you, everyone !


----------



## woops

Peter - pool #3 is DONE!

Thank you, everyone! I received some great smokes ..... many of which, I've never tried! This is a great group of S/BOTL! Here's to me NOT winning in 2008!!!!

Have a Merry Christmas!
Darien

cigar_040.......... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
field.................. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
tedrodgerscpa.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus.......... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
jpa0741............ *RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut........... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
DBall&#8230;.............. *RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked............. *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
VegasSmoker..... *RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops.............. *WAY TOO LUCKY ! *
CareP............... *RECEIVED - Thank You* 
j6ppc............... *RECEIVED - Thank You*

Thank you, everyone !


----------

